# 300 gallons of Dyi and Frontosas :D



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Ppl of CF!
Todayyyy... i introduce you to my newly acquired aquarium/aka christmas present.

So we got it off someone that used this previously as a salt water tank but had no more time for it. Total deal, got tank canopy(wasnt working though) stand and some equipment all for 1k
Its a jebo round corners, pretty as it comes. 
But it needed some love and a good make over. I will use this one for my ever growing colony of frontosas and leave the 200 as is for my rockdwellers shelldweller and other smaller tanganyikan cichlid.
Ok im done talking here's what it looked like and the progress.










































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152166302992474&l=4201299208779220709
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152166939762474&l=7522707870491724479


----------



## albita (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice redo!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Cleaned up real nice Izabella! See you're doing your own background. Good luck!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice, I see the results of some serious elbow grease there! Your fronts are gonna love their new abode.

First time I can recall seeing a tank where the trim was painted, or at least in a color other than black, or the "wood" trim look. Very interesting.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice score! That must have been a heck of a salt water tank at one time..


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

I did the trim of my used 180 in that textured spray paint - works well, but you use alot. The trim was painted with latex on mine - and was beat up from scuffing, etc.


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

hi ppl  yes this is a lot of elbow grease... Im a girl n yet i spent whole day working cement hehe...
here's a pic f my drying dyi background.








I saw on DIY 3d background tutorials to use cement mix to do the texture, i used pargemix from biomix cement motor something, is it a safe option? I know ill need to cure it for a while, fill n empty tank get rid of any impurities or chemicals.. just give me your advice on how to best do this.
Thanks


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey everyone... the job is done !
I filled it up scaped it.. washing the sand took hrs n hrs.. maybe 4-5 actually..
then getting the rocks burried in 6 feet of snow n washing those also.... 
But never the less... it was a success, put up an fx6 filter n waiting for it to clear up. Heres some pics of what it looks like now.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Now that's dedication! It'll look great once the tank clears.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome job! Great transformation, and like Iggy said, dedication! I can only hope I come across a deal like that! Look forward to seeing fish in it! :thumb:


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you guys 
Well my dedication comes from wanting the best for my fish. When i bought my 9 adult frontosa colony i knew next step is getting a bigger tank. Now that I convinced my bf to have another tank, I wanna do it fast do it right and since i got my 265gal(malawi tank) standing right in front of the new 300, i can easily put 1/3 of its cycled water in the new tank and put on filters that *** been cycling on the 265 in wait of this new tank. 
He said soon we bring the elementary school over for a day at the zoo lol... yeah looks like it hehe.. Ill take a efw more pics once it clears up today. its mostly the new sand that made the water murky. But today already 80% clear. 
Thanks for following !


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Its still murky but a lot less. Take a look.


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Heres a video of how i make water changes / transfers. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152178797092474&l=7830146569548425338


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Nice tank bro...how many ft is it 6ft or 8ft long..well the dimensions.


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

jimmie said:


> Nice tank bro...how many ft is it 6ft or 8ft long..well the dimensions.


its 8 !


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

enshacra said:


> jimmie said:
> 
> 
> > Nice tank bro...how many ft is it 6ft or 8ft long..well the dimensions.
> ...


Nice bro nice,, I had a 225gl, now a 150gl,,, my next big man tank I want is a 8ft tank...I just want the tank, I build my own stands and canopies =D> :thumb:


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Nice real nice


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey,
here's a video update


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very, very nice job on cleaning the tank and stand!!

The rock work is awesome and the Fronts should just love it. Some of the rocks don't look like they are sitting on the tank bottom but it may just be the way it looks with the sand pile around them.

Is there any way you can run the cord for the heater down the back left corner of the tank? I think it will be less visible that way. Just a thought.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I really like the setup. Wish I had an 8 footer. I see you skipped the background you made. Why?

Do you still have that odd sized tank you were calling the Frakenstein?


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Deeda said:


> Very, very nice job on cleaning the tank and stand!!
> 
> The rock work is awesome and the Fronts should just love it. Some of the rocks don't look like they are sitting on the tank bottom but it may just be the way it looks with the sand pile around them.
> 
> Is there any way you can run the cord for the heater down the back left corner of the tank? I think it will be less visible that way. Just a thought.


Thank you!
The rocks are sitting on sand piles. If i could run that cord elsewhere, yes that would b great but my main extentsion cord is in the middle and its places this way so that all the heaters reach it. I know its a shame.. but one i put the tall pants in that wont b an issue


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I really like the setup. Wish I had an 8 footer. I see you skipped the background you made. Why?
> 
> Do you still have that odd sized tank you were calling the Frakenstein?


Thanks  worked quite hard on it. i just put in 3 frontosas today. will see how they adapt. I skipped background for two reasons, it crumbled to sh...its when i picked it up because of the heavy cement layer and it would have taken a good amount of space in the tank. I like blue background, its more for the scaping purpose of what i intended to recreate.. a lagoon, moutains etc..
The Frankenstein is still functional, somewhere, where ever it is. When i was moving to our new house, my bf said that tank was a heck of a liability for hardwood floors and instead got me a few massive tanks (my 200-265 and now300) so this one got sold to a guy having a shark somewhere in the boonies.. hehehe.. all worked out perfectly.


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

The fish are in !


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Nice tank, I had a 225gl in the wall at my first house, I have a 150gl now..my dream tank is a 8ft tank, I get it someday, I just need the tank, I build my own stand and canopy. :thumb: opcorn: :fish: =D>


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Very nice tank! A giant with a great aquascape as well.


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

jimmie said:


> Nice tank, I had a 225gl in the wall at my first house, I have a 150gl now..my dream tank is a 8ft tank, I get it someday, I just need the tank, I build my own stand and canopy. :thumb: opcorn: :fish: =D>


 :thumb: You shall get it


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

JP_92 said:


> Very nice tank! A giant with a great aquascape as well.


Thank you 
Its my passion to aquascape.. Im the takashi amano of cichlid planted tanks haha..
Heres a video update, more fish and some plants are in today !


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

So what's going on with that DIY background? You did a fantastic job on it I wanna see it in a tank! Do you plan on putting in any other fish than the fronts?


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

JP_92 said:


> So what's going on with that DIY background? You did a fantastic job on it I wanna see it in a tank! Do you plan on putting in any other fish than the fronts?


Hey.. it was too heavy and took lots of space. I also didnt feel like curing it for months cuz last time i tried cement it took forever to lower ph to a normal one. I had to transfer my colony as my 200g was getting to small.
So its gonna be a glue on bg hehe...


----------



## kuopan (Jan 10, 2012)

great dyi! amazing fix up on the tank!!


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

congrats on a great new lease of life for your tank, it looks awesome, well done. =D>


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey everyone !
I finally transferred all the fish and added the plants and more lighting, Hope you enjoy this video


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Heres a video of my alpha male


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Izabella, very nice! Love the music on your vid too :dancing:


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

spotmonster said:


> Izabella, very nice! Love the music on your vid too :dancing:


 thanks


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

I did a bit of a rescape to add some caves and i darken the background to make it more natural.
heres the video


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I like the new look!


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Nice, real nice, I like it..


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi ! 
here's an update on the tank. *** changed the lights to two matching structures. With a blue hue.
The fish are doing great, they love the scape and lower light, I tried to replicate their natural environment, at 100m depths.
So here are the pictures !


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Lots of rescaping happened sicne last update, and also the lighting 
here's pictures


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

HI all !!
Didnt update in a while, Lots has changed, some plants went into my planted tanks, some died some rocks moved but im started a new setup today. Hope you like here's a pic n video


----------



## wolfemitch (Jan 5, 2014)

Absolutely love the new look! It has a great feel and the wood brings an awesome movement and calming effect!


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you  Yes I find it brings calm also


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Looks pretty incredible.


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

thx man


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

so you've moved and started up a 300g? No more Frankenstein  but do you have a koi pond at your new house? The koi pond at your old house ruled. 
This tank is incredible, can't wait to see the plants grow. Giving Fmueller a run for his money!


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

4RSo said:


> so you've moved and started up a 300g? No more Frankenstein  but do you have a koi pond at your new house? The koi pond at your old house ruled.
> This tank is incredible, can't wait to see the plants grow. Giving Fmueller a run for his money!


Thanks..
I moved... but like a year ago.. The koi pond is now at this new house !
This winter has been very long and harsh.. so i hope once my pool ends up melting, I wills till see some live kois... Hopefully cuz i miss them lots.
Fmuller is my inspiration but I always want to surpass my expectations


----------

